# paritybit



## nuke87 (21. Okt 2016)

Hallo ich muss als Übung ein Java Programm schreiben, Überprüfung der Zahl mit der Prüfziffer.
Irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Hoffe einer kann mit Helfen.
Hier die Aufgabenstellung: 
Schreiben Sie ihr Java-Programm basierend auf folgender Deklaration: int wert = 0x17; (wir haben derzeit noch keine Möglichkeiten zur Dateneingabe) und geben Sie folgendes aus, jeweils in einer Zeile und in der angegeben Reihenfolge:

• das Resultat der Überprüfung der Nutzinformation (Summe der 4 Bits) mit der Prüfziffer als Wahrheitswert (also entweder true oder false, je nachdem ob die Prüfziffer korrekt war oder nicht).

• die berechnete Summe (eine Zahl größer gleich 0)

• der Wert des Paritätsbits (0 oder 1).


----------



## Joose (21. Okt 2016)

Hast du denn bereits einen Ansatz? Bei was hapert es denn?


----------



## nuke87 (21. Okt 2016)

```
public class ParityBit {
   public static void main(String[] args) {   
     int wert = 0x17%2;
     boolean bitWert = wert & 0x1;
     System.out.println(bitWert);
   }
}
```

das ist bis jetzt alles, aber irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht mit der prüfziffer, und wie  man es dann noch als wahrheitswert ausgibt.


----------



## Joose (21. Okt 2016)

Code bitte in Code-Tags posten, danke 
[code=java] ... dein code ...[/code]


----------



## JStein52 (21. Okt 2016)

nuke87 hat gesagt.:


> Überprüfung der Zahl mit der Prüfziffer.


Welche Zahl ? Welche Prüfziffer? Welche Summe ? Welche 4 Bit ? Was ist das Parity-Bit ? Beschreibe die Aufgabenstellung mal bitte etwas genauer.


----------



## nuke87 (21. Okt 2016)

Zunächst wurde das folgende gefordert :
 In einer int Variablen wert soll ein (beliebiger) Wert enthalten sein, der aus genau 4 Bit Nutzinformation in den Bits 1-4 besteht und einem zusätzlichen Bit als Prüfziffer im niederwertigsten Bit 0. Der Wert des Prüfbits muss die Quersumme der Bits der Nutzinformation modulo 2 sein, damit die Nutzinformationen als korrekt gewertet wird. Oder anders ausgedrückt: ist die Quersumme der Bits der Nutzinformation eine gerade Zahl, so muss das Prüfbit 0 sein, ansonsten 1.

das habe ich soweit.

und dannach halt die gestellte Aufgabe usw


----------



## JStein52 (21. Okt 2016)

nuke87 hat gesagt.:


> das habe ich soweit.


Das konnte man aus deinem Code nicht erkennen  Aber was fehlt denn nun genau ?


----------



## Hzrfa (22. Okt 2022)

nuke87 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ich muss als Übung ein Java Programm schreiben, Überprüfung der Zahl mit der Prüfziffer.
> Irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Hoffe einer kann mit Helfen.
> Hier die Aufgabenstellung:
> Schreiben Sie ihr Java-Programm basierend auf folgender Deklaration: int wert = 0x17; (wir haben derzeit noch keine Möglichkeiten zur Dateneingabe) und geben Sie folgendes aus, jeweils in einer Zeile und in der angegeben Reihenfolge:
> ...


Hat jmd die Lösung zu der Aufgabe? Ich komme nicht weiter


----------



## KonradN (22. Okt 2022)

Hzrfa hat gesagt.:


> Hat jmd die Lösung zu der Aufgabe? Ich komme nicht weiter


Du hast doch deinen eigenen Thread - wieso konzentrierst Du Dich nicht darauf - und lässt die alten Threads erst einmal ruhen.


----------



## Hzrfa (22. Okt 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Du hast doch deinen eigenen Thread - wieso konzentrierst Du Dich nicht darauf - und lässt die alten Threads erst einmal ruhen.


Ich verstehe nicht was ich bei meinem Code falsch gemacht habe


----------



## KonradN (22. Okt 2022)

Hzrfa hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe nicht was ich bei meinem Code falsch gemacht habe


Das habe ich Dir in Deinem Thread geschrieben: Du hast komplett missverstanden, was das Paritybit ist. Hast Du den Link denn mal gelesen? Da wird alles beschrieben.


----------

